# M4561403.CAB error message



## barbh151 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have not been able to load MS office pro 2003 onto my laptop because I receive the error message that M4561403.CAB cannot be found? I have the Cd in the drive which should have the file. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## sobersong (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/325076/en-us


----------

